# Winter Clothing Shops in Dubai?



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, 

I need to buy some winter clothing ( comfort level - 10 atleast) like snow /rain jackets and sneakers. Could any one guide the shop nmae and location for this?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sun and Sand Sports in Ibn Battuta Mall have separate shops for North Face and Columbia and have a good sale on at the moment.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Sun and Sand Sports in Ibn Battuta Mall have separate shops for North Face and Columbia and have a good sale on at the moment.



Ok good thanks, I will go ASAP.


----------

